# Link me to free -DC



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2014)

Im sorry guys but I cant find the Free-DC page to see our stats.

I've started crunching again full time for now, and would like the link to see my standings.

Thanks


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2014)

You mean this one?
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2014)

that be the one thank you


----------

